# LCP DA trigger/firing question



## gumby99 (Sep 10, 2008)

I might be displaying my ignorance with this question, but oh well here it goes. When the first round is chambered or when in empty mag/dry fire mode there is about a 1/3 inch of free play in the trigger before tension and then firing occurs. After the first round has been fired the tension starts at the beginning of the trigger pull (no free play). Is this normal and Im just not understanding the single action/DA concept ( I thought I did) , or an anomaly with the gun? It does fire.
A call to Ruger tomorrow will clear this up for me, but I thought I'd ask tonight for a quicker answer for my impatient self.

Thanks in advance


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Hmmmm, I have about 1/3" of play in the trigger at all times, I think! Let me know what Ruger says!


----------



## gumby99 (Sep 10, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> Hmmmm, I have about 1/3" of play in the trigger at all times, I think! Let me know what Ruger says!


I sent them a email-I'll post the reply when I get it.


----------



## gumby99 (Sep 10, 2008)

*ruger trigger question reply*



plentyofpaws said:


> Hmmmm, I have about 1/3" of play in the trigger at all times, I think! Let me know what Ruger says!


This is the response I recieved from Ruger today.

Dear Jason ,

Thank you for using the Ruger On-Line Customer Support Request Form.

This e-mail is in response to your question or comment of 12/14/2008 
Request No: 17172

Comment / question:

Hi, first this is NOT a recall question, its a trigger pull question on a LCP.
When the first round is chambered or when in empty mag/dry fire mode there is about a 1/3 inch of free play in the trigger before tension and then firing occurs. After the first round has been fired the tension starts at the beginning of the trigger pull(no free play). Is this normal? 
Thank you

Response: 
This is normal.

If you need further information, please visit our website at www.ruger.com or contact us at:

Revolvers, shotguns, rifles, 10/22 Charger Pistol: (603) 865-2442
Pistols: (928) 778-6555
Serial Number History Information: (603) 865-2424


----------

